# Pomps, Early April?



## Steve D (Feb 2, 2010)

Hey Y'all,

New guy here, well sorta new anyway. I posted on this forum some many moons ago before Ivan passed through and tore up everything. We haven't made too many trips to the area since so I haven't lurked around too much. However, I found out this morning that we may be heading down to my sis-in-law's place on Perdido Key (rock throwing distance from Perdido Pass) in early April. As I was driving into work this morning it occurred to me that should be just about prime time for pompano in the surf. I've flyfished in the surf a little bit, mainly just for ladyfish, blues and whatever else came along but I'd like to try targeting the pomps this time around. I've looked at some past posts and see that Pomp Rockets and Crazy Charlie/Gotcha type flies work pretty well. Seems to me Cooks Critters might also work well.

Can anyone share some advise on how I might want to fish for the pomps...are we talkign sight fishing or blind casting? Where do I look for them, in the wash or between the wash and the breakers - any info and advise would be great. At present I'm thinking about just fishing in the surf but I may decide to bring a keyek with me to open up other possibilities.

Thanks for the help.

Steve D


----------

